# I give up - how to decompile/recompile ICS apks



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I've tried every damn apktool out there and they all throw errors out. I've recompiled/compiled a GB apk before but cannot for the life of me get this stupid systemUI to decompile/recompile correctly. All the java and google SDK stuff is installed. Always some sort of error:

|Mon 08/20/2012 -- 12:34:31.56|
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
'mode' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'java' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
Could Not Find C:\APK-Multi-Tool\place-apk-here-for-modding\../place-apk-here-for-modding/signed_SystemUI.apk
Could Not Find C:\APK-Multi-Tool\place-apk-here-for-modding\../place-apk-here-for-modding/unsigned_SystemUI.apk
'java' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

I tried autoAPKTool and it doesn't even run and the half translated OP doesn't help. Is there a full proof guide for doing this on windows? I'm looking for an idiot proof guide that doesn't assume you know everything about stuff like environment variables. I'd rather spend my time learning how to mod and theme instead of trying to get a stupid apk to decompile. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

NVM I got it figured out.


----------

